# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  wWw.AbsTravel.Asia - DU LỊCH BIỂN XANH CHÂU Á

## abstravel.asia

ABS TRAVEL - make your trips different !
DU LỊCH BIỂN XANH CHÂU Á - mang lại sự khác biệt !

- Add: 51 Lê Lợi, Tp. Huế, Việt Nam
- Tel: [+84] 543-932-499
- Hotline: [+84] 916-860-552
- Email: info@abstravel.asia
- Website: abstravel.asia

MỜI HỢP TÁC DU LỊCH VÀ DỊCH VỤ

Xin chào Quý công ty Lữ hành và Du lịch Nam-Bắc,

Du Lịch Biển Xanh Châu Á (ABS TRAVEL) xin gửi đến quý khách lời chúc sức khỏe và lời chào trân trọng nhất.

Là một công ty hoạt động trên lĩnh vực du lịch và dịch vụ, chúng tôi mong muốn trở thành đối công ty tác đáng tin cậy của Quý khách trong việc cung cấp các dịch vụ du lịch và tổ chức các land tour tham quan trong và ngoài nước với giá tốt nhất, rẽ nhất và dễ dàng nhất đến với tất cả mọi người

Công ty chúng tôi có trụ sở chính tại 51 Lê Lợi, vị trí trung tâm thành phố Huế rất thuận tiện để đón tiếp khách. Đội ngũ điều hành văn phòng gồm những người có nghiệp vụ, kinh nghiệm và phong cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình chu đáo và các công tác viên hướng dẫn nhiều thứ tiếng, đội xe du lịch có kinh nghiệm. Qua những trãi nghiệm quý báu trong nghề du lịch, chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực nâng cao chất lượng phục vụ, giảm giá thành sản phẩm vì sự hài lòng của khách hàng và tạo dựng uy tín từ phía các đối tác.

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên hoạt động trên các lĩnh vực du lịch sau:
- Tổ chức tour nội địa, inbound trên đất nước Việt Nam nói chung và Miền trung Việt nam nói riêng.
- Chuyên đạt phòng khách sạn và resort trên toàn quốc với giá ưu đãi.
- Đại lý vé máy bay tuyến nội địa và quốc tế, vé tàu hỏa
- Cho thuê xe du lịch từ 4 đến 52 chỗ ngồi với giá cả hợp lý.
- Dịch vụ hướng dẫn viên, bao gồm các thứ tiếng Anh, Pháp, Nhật, Trung, Nga, Đức, Ý, Tây Ban Nha …
- Dịch vụ làm Visa, gia hạn Visa
- Cho thuê du thuyền tham quan du lịch, thuyền tổ chức liên hoan, tiệc, sinh nhật … và thuyền Kayak chèo trên sông Hương
- Dịch vụ đặt ăn khách sạn, cơm cung đình Huế và đặc sản truyền thống vùng miền
- Tổ chức lớp dạy nấu ăn truyền thống Huế, các món đặc sản miền Trung cho mọi lứa tuổi chuyên phục vụ khách du lịch.
- Tổ chức chương trình hội nghị, hội thảo …

Mọi chi tiết liên lạc, xin vui lòng gửi email: info@abstravel.asia hay gọi điện thoại trực tiếp cho chúng tôi (Hotline: 0916-860-552 Ms. Hồng)

Rất mong đón nhận sự tin tưởng, hợp tác chân thành, lâu dài và đôi bên cùng có lợi với phương châm “Win – Win” của Quý khách.

Chân thành cám ơn và trân trọng kính chào.

Sau đây chúng tôi có 1 số chương trình tour tham khảo ở Miền trung:

× ABS-HP01 Hue City by private car full day

× ABS-HP02 Hue City by private car half day

× ABS-HP03 DMZ Private Tour full day

× ABS-HP04 Hue - Vinh Moc Tunnels full day

× ABS-HP05 Hue - Hoi An - Hue full day

× ABS-HP06 Hue - Hoi An + My Son Santuary - Hue full day

× ABS-HP07 Hue - Bach Ma National Park 1 day

× ABS-HP08 Hue - Elephant Spring (Suoi Voi) - Hue 1 day

× ABS-HP09 VIETNAM - CENTRAL HERITAGE ROAD 6 days

× ABS-HP10 HUE- DA NANG- HOI AN TOWN 4 days

× ABS-HP11 HUE -DA NANG- HOI AN - MY SON RUINS 3 days

× ABS-HP12 HUE DANANG HOIAN 2 days

× ABS-HP13 HUE HOIAN HUE 1 days

× ABS-HP14 DMZ - ETHNIC MINORITY VILLAGE 2 days

× ABS-HP15 PHONG NHA CAVE 1 days

× ABS-HP16 THIEN DUONG CAVE 1 days


Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ

* Ms HỒNG [+84] 916-860-552
* Mr LONG [+84] 916-249-799

ABS TRAVEL - make your trips different !

- Office: 51 Lê Lợi Str., Hué City, Vietnam
- Phone: [+84] 543 932 499 - Fax: [+84] 543 932 498
- Email: info@abstravel.asia | sales@abstravel.asia
- Y!M: abstravel - Skype: abstravel.vietnam

----------

